# Demonspawn - $2.99 - Paranormal Romance



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I've written plenty over the years, but Demonspawn is the first novel I've completed, that after proofreading one hundred times, I feel is good enough and entertaining enough for others to read. Here is a link to Demonspawn.

Alex Teague tried to live a normal life. He was a normal high school senior . . . until he talked to his first ghost, exorcised his first demon, and cleansed his first haunted house.

If only it ended there.

Now a young man in his twenties, Alex makes a horrifying discovery.

He is part demon. And the supernatural world won't leave him alone.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Glenn!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors: Official master list of Kindleboards Authors and the Official list of KB Authors by Genre. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost!That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* This thread may also be helpful to authors new to KindleBoards: An Open Message to Authors (was, How Can I Get Your Attention?)
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds good!  I just grabbed a sample


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Let me know what you think of the sample.  I think the sample actually ends at a little nice cliffhanger, I got lucky there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Glenn, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Got a few sales I see this week, which I'm assuming came form this board    Thank you much, and I hope you enjoy the little tale I put together.

Side note, man I love Halloween.  Horror is my favorite genre, and this time of the year all the horror fans come out of the shadows.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Put a new cover on the book.  I hated the old cover, very dull and boring.  Hopefully this one will catch a little more attention.

To anyone that has read, I would appreciate a tiny review, even if it's bad    I'd like to know everything that worked and didn't work about it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I posted a review at Amazon. Liked the book and easily recommend it to anyone who likes paranormal. I think the  new cover looks great.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Intinst    That is music to my ears, believe me.  I've always been weird about letting anyone read what I write, because I myself have never liked it enough.  This is the first one that I thought turned out solid enough for others to enjoy, so I'm glad someone did


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds great, Glenn.  I'm off to download a sample.

Have a great weekend!

Karen


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everybody, just sort of a weekly bump (which I believe is allowed     )   to let everyone know about Demonspawn.  Trying to get some more reviews, to get some feedback.  

Also, my website is up now, if anyone ever gets bored


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Howdy everybody.

Just to let everyone know, on my website, I have a PDF sample of Demonspawn you can also read.

Also have the first four chapters of my next story too, if you want to check it out.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Got two reviews this past week for Demonspawn, both 4 out of 5 stars, from Syria Says and Elizabeth Swigar's Blog

Thank you to both for taking time out to read my book.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Howdy everybody 

Demonspawn is free for anyone who gets their books off of Smashwords until 12/31. Just use coupon code MT86L.

Here is the URL for Demonspawn on Smashwords.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't forget everybody, Demonspawn is FREE for the rest of the week on Smashwords, coupon code MT86L.  The link is in the signature.  A lot of people have downloaded, if you like it, drop a tiny little review


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

I just purchased your book on Smashwords using the coupon code in anticipation of getting my Amazon Kindle on Thursday and I plan to make your book the first one I read =]

I'll let you know how I get on ^^


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi glenbullion.......3/4 through Demonspawn... love the story, your writing and the new cover!  Hate that I'm almost finished but I looking forward to your next book.  Thank you for offering Demonspawn on smashwords.  You're now on my "author to watch/read" list!!!!!!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Carl and Kindle  

Believe me, as a writer who never intended his words to be anywhere beyond my computer, that means a lot to me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Take advantage of the offer and you won't regret it. The book is well worth the price at Amazon, however. Great story, I really liked it!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you, Intinst    You were the first one to give me a review.  Don't think I forgot  

The "Smashwords giveaway" is over now, but a lot of people grabbed a copy I see.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Got a 5 star review from "Da Wifey" on the Amazon page.  Thank you very much, I'm glad you enjoyed it.    Music to my ears, believe me.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Demonspawn is picking up steam a little.  Been getting some pretty good feedback from readers.  Thank you for all who have read and reviewed.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

For the foreseeable future, at least until I'm done my second novel (which will be a while   )  Demonspawn is only 99 cents.  Join Alex Teague as he learns about his demonic power and battles the supernatural.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not good at "mood setters".    I'm gonna give it a shot.


I didn’t say anything.  I just stared at Cindy, then Alicia.  I had so many questions, but I couldn’t even form the words in my head.  But somewhere deep down, I knew I did what I set out to.  I helped the ghost in that house.
Tammy broke away a few steps and eyed her house up and down.  Maybe she was expecting to see blood drip down the wall or curtains moving.  I don’t know.  But she didn’t get any closer.
“Alex, I’m so sorry,” she said.  “Nothing like that has ever happened.  Usually it just makes noises at night.  And when people come over it doesn’t do anything.  I kept telling everyone at school.  They wouldn’t believe me.  I live in a haunted house.”
I looked at her.
“Not anymore.”


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Use coupon code RE100 over at Smashwords to get Demonspawn for free until 3-12-11 

Also just had a nice review over at DarkEva. Thank you for your time Anita  Link


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Over the past month or so, I've made a ton of corrections to Demonspawn, just things kind readers have pointed out to me.  So if you have an older copy, you can send an email to [email protected] and get a new one.    Still the same Demon fun.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Recently had the cover of Demonspawn modified. I think it looks much better.


----------



## Jason Reed (Dec 24, 2010)

Sounds exciting. I can't wait to read the sample I downloaded this weekend.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool, Jason.   Hope you like it.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Demonspawn, still only 99 cents.    Follow Alex as he learns to control the demonic power within him.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

The latest review of Demonspawn

Also recently uploaded a corrected version. Typos, all that fun stuff. I swear, I've corrected all these before, but they come back like the undead.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you like the genre, you owe it to yourself to read this book, you won't be disappointed. I just reread it and it was just as enjoyable the second time.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, thank you Intinst 

Intinst was one of the first people who bought it I believe, and the very first one to review it. 

Just got a nice review from Black Lagoon Reviews  Check it out.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm currently working on a novel which takes places in the Demonspawn universe.  Catch up by checking out Demonspawn.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Demonspawn gets 4 stars from Hoppergrass over at Big Al's  Check it out


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

"I gasped as I looked left and right, and there they were.  I was aware of them, just like any other body part.  I reached my hand straight back to feel them.  There were little hairs across the skin.  Like any tickled body part, they reacted.  My wings folded up close to my back, which scared the hell out of me.  I concentrated, and extended them back out fully.  I could see the bony fingers, four of them, running through the skin.

I had wings, and I could control them.

I put a hand to my head.  This was what I wanted to see if I could do.  And now that I knew, I was freaked out."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Latest review from Amazon:

"This is a great story, a fun and exciting read. I especially liked the way the author handled Alex's various relationships with best friend Cindy, his sister, and the vampire Victoria. I found myself really caring about these characters and invested in what happens to them. 

Another strong point is the originality of Alex's character. He's unique and different, with an unusual set of characteristics. I read a lot of scifi, urban fantasy and horror stories and don't run across completely completely new types of protagonist as often as I would like. Kudos to the author for his creativity. 

I eagerly await more stories about Alex, Cindy, Victoria, et. al."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

A comment from my website, which made me feel I created some cool characters.  

"You definitely need to write a sequel to Demonspawn. Is Alex ever more tempted by the demons? How do he and Cindy work after a while? There’s so much more!"


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

More Demonspawn review goodness, this time from Tishia over at Paranormal Opinion.

Check it out.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Both Demonspawn and Dead Living are very good books, well worth the reader's time and money.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Glenn,  I haz a question.  The title of this thread states "paranormal romance".  Is this really a romance?  Looking at the cover, description, tags, and categories...it doesn't scream out romance to me.  It sounds interesting and I actually have it in my TBR, but I'm a bit confused about the genre now.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Not Glenn, but from the above mentioned review at _Paranormal Opinion:_

"I haven't read many books from a male's point of view, so that was one of the things that made this book interesting to me. I'll have to admit, that I had the wrong impression of this book. After seeing the cover, and knowing that it was written by a male - about a male - I was expecting a "man" book. I know that is awful of me to say, but I was expecting lots of blood, gore, violence, etc... I will admit that I was completely wrong. There was a large amount of female interaction in this book, including a nice romance.

The plot was unique and intriguing, the characters were well developed, and the pacing was great. I would recommend this book to a variety of adult audiences. It has a lot of different elements to it, including paranormal, romance, friendship, horror, and mystery. The book had a well rounded ending, but it sounds like another book could follow."

I'm a guy, but do happen to read some romance novels and think this one would be considered "sweet" in the traditional sense, without all the paranormal happenings. Can you tell I really like this book?


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

intinst, thanks for the reply...I was hoping Glenn would respond as well but he does not seem inclined to do so or possibly doesn't follow his own thread.

Glad to hear you really liked the book, though I still don't get a romance vibe.  Paranormal Romance is a sub-genre of Romance, and therefore, the heart of the book, the focus, should be a romance and that is what Paranormal Romance readers are likely to expect.  This book sounds to me like it has more of a side romance. Maybe Urban Fantasy with romantic elements?  If it truly is a romance, I'm interested in reading it as it is not very common for men to write romance and I'm interested in how it is handled (hmm...that is actually a good topic for another thread).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A sample is free...


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

I already have the book...


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Howdy.  

Sorry for the late response.  I actually do follow my own threads, but got lost in the shuffle this past week in trying to prepare my latest novel for release.

As to category, Demonspawn is definitely a tough one.    When I released it last year, I actually categorized it as straight horror.  It was only when readers pointed out to me that it didn't exactly fit straight horror did I decide to shift categories.

I've had some readers tell me it was urban fantasy.  Others told me it was paranormal romance.  

Me, personally, I simply do not feel the romance between Alex and Cindy is a "side" plot at all.  It permeates throughout the entire book, and pretty much defines who Alex is, as he comes to grips with what he is becoming.  It's his relationship with his friends, especially Cindy, that keeps him grounded, even as he sprouts a pair of wings.

So I feel it's a paranormal romance (although I admit, I could definitely be wrong.   )  I feel the romance is the strongest point of the novel, while the other cool supernatural elements a close second.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Glenn Bullion said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Sorry for the late response. I actually do follow my own threads, but got lost in the shuffle this past week in trying to prepare my latest novel for release.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Glenn. I did notice that you previously labeled it urban fantasy/horror and that is one reason I was a bit confused. I have some food for thought and it has definitely moved up higher in my TBR  Tell ya what, when I read the book I'll come back here and let you know what _this_ particular avid paranormal romance reader thinks it is


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Now I'm nervous.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Never fear, you get brownie points for your vampire kitteh avatar (and the mini-kitteh on goodreads too!)


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I linked this one yet 

Demonspawn gets reviewed at 1000+ Books to Read here


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review from Amazon:

"I agree with most of the reviewers of this work. It is well written (very very few errors that seem to plague this type of download) and the book carries you along quickly with a mix of action and interesting-likeable characters. Highest praise - I want to see a second or third book with Alex!"


----------



## Linda Andrews (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Glenn,

I like the covers, they're very compelling. I'm sorry to have missed out on the free read but I'm adding the book to my TBR list.

Linda


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the work Digital Donna has done on the covers.    I know it's hard to be objective, being the author, but they really capture the attention, make you look for just those few extra seconds, and that's important for a cover.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Ever wonder what it would be like to have wings and fly?  Join Alex and find out.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

It's October, and that means it's a good time for demons, ghosts, and vampires.    Check out Demonspawn.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

New review for Demonspawn:

"Probably the best urban fantasy I've ever read, right up there with Dresden and Sandman Slim... Have to love the protagonist, and the fact that he's got the coolest powers ever - hell, I've been waiting a long time for a main character to actually be able to inflict eternal suffering on the bad guys ;P

Story is fast-paced, believable setting, likable characters and personalities, action-packed, lots of suspense, heavy doses of sexual innuendo, the list goes on... Alex is one badass dude."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Halloween is a few days away, check out some vampire and demon action.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Reviews have been short for Demonspawn lately, or I'd post one.    Check it out, let me know what you think.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I was disoriented as hell, but saw her hand flash by my face, and I reached out and grabbed it.  I kept her from falling.  My arm felt like it pulled from the socket.  Somehow, I was still up on the ledge.  Victoria grabbed my arm tightly and looked up.
The river slowly started to get larger.
“Do those work?” she asked.
“What?”
She pointed at something to my left and right.  I followed her finger, and my jaw dropped.
We weren't on the ledge.  We were both falling toward the river.  Or rather, floating.  
Sticking out of the middle of my back, and acting like a parachute to slow our fall, was a set of huge wings.
I could feel them, somehow attached to the muscles in my body.  I could sense them, just like you can close your eyes and know your arms are there.  They shook a little as they glided along the night sky.  I was so stunned looking at them I didn't catch what Victoria was saying.
“Alex!  Are you listening?”
“Huh?  What?”
“Can you move those things?  Control them?”
“I...don't know.”
She sighed and looked down.  She gripped my arm tighter.  “Well, I hope you can swim then.”


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Latest review:

"My brother loaned this book to me via Kindle... along with about a bajillion other books I didn't have time to read over Christmas. Ah well, sleep is overrated. 

Things I loved: the voice, the brother/sister bond, the value of friendship, great humor balancing surprisingly pleasant self-deprecation, and the MC's discovering his heritage/powers. 

A definite "recommend.""


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The book that started my obsession with "All things Bullion." Great read and introduction to the author. You should give it a try!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Ha, it's been quite a while since I've stopped by the boards, and see yet another recommend from Intinst.    Thank you much.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Demonspawn review:

"Wow, I mean wow. This is one really great story.
The characters are amazing, the setting is amazing, the plot and the story - everything about this one is just amazing. I can't believe nobody's read it yet but then I'm the first to read and comment on it.
At first I thought that Alex's powers would develop rapidly and he would have trouble with them but that's not how it happened. I liked how he got them and how he handles his problems.
I adored Cindy - she's so great in how she handles her life and everything aroundher, and I found the relationship between Cindy and Alex realistic.
Glenn Bullion has written this so well and phrased everything just so, makes this story believable, as if it could happen in real life.
You know you've read a great story when you're sorry to see it end, which I am, but it ends with a hope of a sequel."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Another quickie review:

"Well written, entertaining good urban fantasy. Some good new twists to the genre, lots of the regular good stuff and easy to read (not full of grammatical errors as else often is seen)."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Quickie:

"Well written, entertaining good urban fantasy. Some good new twists to the genre, lots of the regular good stuff and easy to read (not full of grammatical errors as else often is seen)."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review: (And I apologize for the duplicate reviews above)

"This was a cheap e-book to buy, but it's one I've really enjoyed and am sorry that it isn't available in a print edition. Alex Teague grows up thinking he is ordinary. He has a few strange episodes that don't really lead him to believe that he's truly strange. That doesn't happen till his early 20s when he finds he has a unique heritage that will lead him to find a world around him that he never suspected. I'd love to read sequel to this novel if it comes out."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"A really enjoyable read. The plot was engaging, and the characters were complex and well drawn (even the side characters). I love the different take on paranormal elements, and love how well grounded the mundane events were. Well written, and I am looking forward to reading more from this author."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"Interesting premise and pretty well written. I think this one holds up well to books released by publishers. I was surprised and pleased."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"I can't say enough good things about this book. I LOVED it so much and I really the fact that Alex was just your average male who loved his family and friends and slowly found out that he was a little different from everyone else. This book was just so great on so many levels. Glenn Bullion's books are seriously on my watch list from now on."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"WHERE THE HECK HAS THIS AUTHOR BEEN HIDING I have to say that if the author reads these reviews he needs to step it up and get his name AND books out there! Just found him 2 days ago and can't put his books down!"


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"This was an excellent read. I couldn't put it down. I hope there is a follow-up at some time. I have read this twice already as well as several of the authors other books. I can't wait to read more."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"Great story. This is the 2nd book I've read by this author and so far my favorite. Hope to see a sequel. I can see this cast of characters having more adventures."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"I admit it. I'm a sucker for a pretty cover. The three Glenn Bullion titles I've read this week were loaned to me by a friend, and were extremely enjoyable. I've added him to the "watch for new stuff" list "

Note: She didn't like my cover, thinking it cheesy, which I absolutely love.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Just an FYI, Demonspawn is now available in paperback.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review:

"I owe Bullion a review. I read nothing but Kindle books and it's hell to find good books. If you like supernatural, demons, vampires, and ghosts with a unique story line, buy this book. It's a solid story from begining to end."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Review time, baby:

"I was a bit dubious about the whole demon thing to begin with, but this was an interesting and fun read. I really liked how we got to see Alex grow, literally from a child to a young man. The incidents from his childhood really helped shape him and gave the reader a great understanding of the main character. He grows up not really knowing there is anything different about him till an incident in high school that he tries to dismiss as an anomaly, till he slowly comes face to face with his own twisted reality. A great read, thoroughly enjoyable not too grim or dark as the title might imply. Not very violent or action packed, more of a character driven fun light read. Very interesting and highly recommend."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Read it and weep:

"Due to the low price, I was expecting an average book yet I found I could not put it down. When I finished, I was very disappointed that there was not a sequel out with the same characters. I am hopeful one gets written soon."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Check it out:

"Fun, strange twists, love his girlfriend, like his friends, seemed to struggle at times to find a strong nemesis for the book but the process of getting to the end made it all worth it."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah, the book that started it all.  Demonspawn has "spawned" (haha couldn't help it) a few other stories in the same universe, and has now given birth to the Damned & Cursed series.  Check out the character that started it all, Alex Teague, before he flies once again in the next upcoming book.


----------

